# IVF or IUI



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all on our bid for a baby we have had all our investigations met with the counsellor today and recieved our results which were fine sbd everything looks normal! Great news . The doctor said IVF is better option obviously much higher success rate than IUI but my partner is against it at first and thinks it will be too invasive and IUI is preferable . However at 12% chance of pregnancy with IUI Im more inclined towards IVF .... Also what do you make of these access fertility schemes ? The one we would use is over 11k plus extra £1k drugs per cycle but you get three attempts or your money back ..

Has anyone been in similar situation ?? What are your thoughts . We are both 34 gay couple xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi purple

What's the rough cost of iui that's one area I'm not clued up on the singles board and LGBT board might be a good place to ask, if you have no tubal issues I might be tempted to have iui first, do check if having iui first means you can't use that Access fertility deal 

I think they say you can't of had ivf before and it cant be donor eggs, I'm having donor egg treatment myself, you don't get a full refund if it fails do you? I'm sure its partial? And if you have success first time are you still liable to pay the full? I would look at their success rates with donor sperm as if you have good egg reserve you may get lucky and have success first time 

Have you looked into NHS funding?


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi yes IVF is around £5k per go IUI is £1200 much more affordable but IUI 12% chance IVF 30-40% . I'm not sure about access fertility if you have IUI before but you get 70% back if you don't ge pregant but if you do first time you get no refund either ! Very confusing !!!


----------



## El-why (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, after 1 successful fet with dh's 20+ year old stored sperm we have had 3 unsuccessful ICSI cycles, trying for a sibling, which used up the rest.  We moved on to donor sperm & had the same choice IUI or IVF. As I have no known issues the consultant didn't see any reason not to give IUI a couple of goes, but once you factor in 2 straws of sperm per go I'm not sure it would have worked out that much cheaper.  Also having had 3 BFNs in a row I was quite keen to find out about fertilisation rates, embryo quality & having potential frozen embryos to try again (we're getting to the point of not wanting to keep throwing money at fresh cycles). As I've already been through several ICSI cycles I knew that I could handle the 'invasiveness' & we decided to have IVF. For us it was the right choice, we had the best fertilisation rate yet, 2 expanding blasts transferred & one in the freezer! I got a BFP this morning!
It's a very personal choice but I hope this gives you a bit of info! 
Good luck!


----------



## Custardlee (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi there

We are using DS. We tried two rounds of IUI before moving onto IVF, and at the beginning we were faced with the same decision as you. I don't regret the path we took at all, as I wanted to ease in to IVF, but as soon as I got to the IVF stage I did feel we would have been fine jumping straight in, and with better odds (we were given 20% IUI; 50% IVF).

Good luck


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all thanks for your replies !! It is so confusing and we haven't got endless finances either ..El-why congrats on your positive !! Wonderful news !!  Has anyone done the acess fertility route ? Xx


----------

